# Pet Question - Border Crossing



## BethJ (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi All,
Very excited. We arrive April 11th for our 10 day first trip to Chapala and can't wait to see if this is our retirement spot. Have a question about pets and crossing the border. Have been told at the Mexican consulate here in Phoenix that you can only bring two pets across the border. That will present a problem as we currently have two dogs and eight cats. We also will be spending time in the US RVing, so will need to transport the "furry kids" in both directions.
Does anyone know what to do in this situation ? Is it possible to cross the border with two, find a place to leave them on the Mexican side (vet, kennel etc) and go back for two more ?
Also what are the restrictions coming back into the US, besides up to date vacinations ?
thanks


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

It appears that each person may import two pets duty free, assuming that they have all of the necessary veterinary certifications of good health and up to date shot records. I know of one incident where a person moving to Mexico was detained for a few days and had to pay significant duty on an excess pet. Unfortunately, the pet had to remain in storage at customs, without food, water or any care at all. It is now recovering, but was in bad shape. So, it would appear that it is time to reduce your pet population if you want to cross borders. Going back and forth, as you suggest, would be an obvious ploy to violate customs laws; not a good idea.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Mexico treats dogs and cats equally. You must have up to date shot records. You must also have a vet form attesting to health signed within 5 days of crossing the border. This probably a moot point given quantity. US treats dogs and cats differently. Need up to date shot records for dogs. The US has no requirements for cats. However we always have the shot records and a vet clearance with us. I'm sure that because we stress the paperwork is a reason we haven't ever been stopped.


----------



## sbrimer (Nov 8, 2008)

*pets to mexico*



RVGRINGO said:


> It appears that each person may import two pets duty free, assuming that they have all of the necessary veterinary certifications of good health and up to date shot records. I know of one incident where a person moving to Mexico was detained for a few days and had to pay significant duty on an excess pet. Unfortunately, the pet had to remain in storage at customs, without food, water or any care at all. It is now recovering, but was in bad shape. So, it would appear that it is time to reduce your pet population if you want to cross borders. Going back and forth, as you suggest, would be an obvious ploy to violate customs laws; not a good idea.


RV, are Shot records and letter for the vet on their stationary still good to bring a dog to mexico? We wil have Menje de casa and FM-3's. 


Steve


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I think so, but there are reports by people who were asked to provide proof of stool exams for parasites and for proof of the application of Frontline for fleas and ticks.


----------



## sbrimer (Nov 8, 2008)

RVGRINGO said:


> I think so, but there are reports by people who were asked to provide proof of stool exams for parasites and for proof of the application of Frontline for fleas and ticks.


OK, Thanks for your reply
SB


----------

